# [SOLVED] sshd with only wifi?

## PatEr

How can I start sshd without eth0? I only use wifi and wlan0 with a 192.168.0.x address from dhcp. When I try to start sshd I get an error "sshd is scheduled to start When net.eth0 has started"

Is there a way to get around this problem?

/

PatErLast edited by PatEr on Sat Nov 09, 2013 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

PatEr,

Welcome to Gentoo.

By default, the net service is only considered up when all network interfaces are up.

You can change this to when any interface is up.

Read the comments in /etc/rc.conf

You can also tell sshd to need a particular interface.

```
# /etc/conf.d/sshd: config file for /etc/init.d/sshd

rc_need="net.br1"
```

----------

## PatEr

Thanks, It's working now!

----------

## dataking

I'm having a similar issue.

I changed /etc/conf.d/sshd to need wlan0.  And when I try to start sshd, it says:

```
* WARNING: sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started
```

So when I try to start wlan0, it complains that wlan0 is already up.

I'm using wicd (and the KDE widget) for wireless connectivity.

What else do I need to tweak to get sshd up on wlan0?

(I even tried changing the listening address in sshd_conf to the IP address of wkan0, but suspect that the solution will be lower level, and I should be able to change it back to 0.0.0.0.)

----------

## dataking

A quick reboot seems to have gotten things working.  *shrug*

----------

